# Dangerous herbal remedies - BBC television



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Received this today via Co-Cure, and thought I'd post it here, just in case anyone here might be affected by it.------------------------------------Dangerous herbal remedies - BBC television on Friday 2 March From Dr Charles Shepherd <charles.c.shepherd###btinternet.com>:MAY BE REPOSTEDFor anyone who is interested in the use of herbal remedies, I have been making a film with the BBC about the use of dangerous (and potentially fatal) herbs that have been imported into the UK from South America by a well known 'healer' and 'homeopath'.The film includes undercover filming at a meeting held in a spooky disused seaside hotel where people who took the costly (Â£100) herbal mixture then started vomiting and hallucinating.The herbal conconction involved is also capable of producing severe and potentially fatal adverse reactions.There will be a trailer of the film on Friday night on West Country BBC1 news programmes at 6.30pm.The film itself is being transmitted on the West Country 'Inside Out' documentary programmes at 7.30pm on BBC1 tonight and on BBC World next week at a time to be arranged.Inside Out can be viewed on the BBC Bristol website at: http://www.bbc.co.uk/bristol. This week's edition is available on the website ('Watch Inside Out') and the earlier extact is on the 'Main Bulletin' video section.The investigation may also be covered on BBC2 Newsnight at 10.30pm tonight.The police and various regulatory authorities are being informed about our very disturbing findings.Dr Charles Shepherd


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Thanks for posting this.It is important to remember that herbal or "natural" does not mean side effect free, or safe, or effective.A lot of herbs contain some particularly nasty compounds they use to protect themselves.Even for herbs that are pretty safe there may be some people who have severe side effects and they may interact with other herbs or drugs in ways that are bad for you.K.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Yes, that is very true! Scary, isn't it?I know for myself, that I do take a few herbal supplements. Even though it's under the care of my doctor, I worry about it sometimes, because you just can't be certain what's in that little bottle.Sure hope no one here was affected by this!


----------

